# Radio Head Units.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


I have a JVC Double Din head unit in my Savannah which has failed. Does anyone know the manufacturer/ supplier that Auto-Trail use in the current new vans?


Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure Autotrail will be able to answer your question!!

Andy


----------

